# EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850 W



## crmaris (May 26, 2014)

We already tested its smaller brother, and it performed incredibly well, so it is nigh time for the SuperNOVA G2-850 to be put to the test, to show what EVGA has in store for this very hot market segment. Like all other G2 units, this one is based on Super Flower's Leadex platform, offers Gold efficiency, and comes with a fully modular cabling design.

*Show full review*


----------



## damric (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm guilty of skipping to the last page on a lot of reviews. I nearly missed out on looking at the extra set of cables!


----------



## crmaris (Jun 17, 2014)

most people do this  (skip directly to the last page)


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sleeve cables quality is best visible with SATA cables and Molex, on them heatsrinks or bad sleeve usually look worse and without srink fit best.


----------



## walterg74 (Jul 25, 2014)

damric said:


> I'm guilty of skipping to the last page on a lot of reviews. I nearly missed out on looking at the extra set of cables!



There's no "extra set of cables"... Those are sold separately, and cost almost 90 bucks...


----------

